# kids



## Geordielass (May 30, 2009)

We are thinking of making the move but would like to know how different the lifestyle would be to our daughters aged 9 and 12. They have a reasonable amount of freedom to go out/play with their friends at the moment but we'll need to reassure our oldest on how different or not things would be there. We are thinking of the Toronto area by the way. Any help on making the move easier for them would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Geordielass said:


> We are thinking of making the move but would like to know how different the lifestyle would be to our daughters aged 9 and 12. They have a reasonable amount of freedom to go out/play with their friends at the moment but we'll need to reassure our oldest on how different or not things would be there. We are thinking of the Toronto area by the way. Any help on making the move easier for them would be greatly appreciated.


I've seen/read countless posts from expats claiming their children have so much more freedom here than in the UK. You're in Egypt so somewhat different from a western country. As far as living in Toronto is concerned they would have access to many sports activities and, of course, the usual activities young girls participate in. As in any large city everybody has to be aware of their surroundings at all times and even more so for children. If you provided some indication of what they "do" now then perhaps a better description can be provided.


----------

